# Filtering with a whole house filter...?



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

I've just started using a vacuum aspirator to rack and bottle, and I'd like to add a whole house filter to filter the wine. When I look for these online, what typically comes up (at least in the under $100 price range) is usually called a "whole house sediment filter." Is this the same thing? And is it possible to filter .5 microns or less with these filters? Most of the cartridges I've seen are only between 1-20 microns.


What do you guys use for this???


Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a whole house filter. I use the Charcoal filter only.
Remember, you do not want to take all the "minerals" out


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Really? I was actually thinking we shouldn't be using anything with charcoal because it might strip the wine too much. I noticed that some filters were paper, some poly, and some had added charcoal...






&lt;------ (very confused at this point)
Also, what tubes/connectors did you use to insert the filter inline?


----------



## Dean (Dec 11, 2009)

A whole house sediment filter is usually a water filter that you put on your house main supply to filter out sediment and other nasties.

A cheaper alternative to a nice stainless housing ($500) is the Enolmatic Tandem filter housing (about $130), and then a set of membrane filters for it.

I don't want to send you to other retail sites, so I'll just say that if you google "enolmatic filter" if you follow a few links you'll find the Tandem unit. It works with any vacuum aspirator.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 11, 2009)

stripping the wine of what makes it a wine is what my biggest fear in filtering is...sounds like a wine making *mistake*


----------



## Dean (Dec 11, 2009)

Al, I've yet to find a wine that I've stripped by filtering.

Fining a wine too aggressively can strip things out, but filters generally cannot. Use too much egg white, and you can lose most of your tannins. Use too much Bentonite and you can lose a lot of color compounds. Use a really harsh fining agent like Sparkalloid or SuperKleer and you can lose tannins, and color.

For those of you doing kits, those fining agents above work very well in the amounts provided by the manufacturers. Kits are different from wines made from grapes and have been color stabilized, and usually are lower in tannins anyway.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 11, 2009)

i hear you...but i would also have to see some research that said filters categorically are either beneficial or totally 100% impartial to a wine...sediment removal not withstanding

some part of the flavor just has to go..


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2009)

Gee Al I just might have to send you something to prove it.
Here it just filters out the sediment from my water not my wine. I have not noticed and flavor missing nor has my Wine Club.
Now If I filter my wine with my Mini-Jet and use the sterile filter then I would agree


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2009)

Remember I am talking about *FILTERING WATER*


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

I am asked about the possibility of adding a filter *to the vacuum line while racking the wine* - to filter the *WINE*. That does make your first answer about this make SO much more sense - I did not think that using charcoal with wine would ever be a good idea!


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 11, 2009)

wait a minute Tepe...you got me confused ...(easy to do) 

can you restate this for me?
</font>


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn!


I really messed up on this question 


MY BAD !






Sorry


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2009)

I just read using a "whole house filter" and didnt read the whole message.
Call it jumping to conclusions !
I really need to answer when I'm not dringing...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2009)

The filters I use are a cartridge type filter made out of a clothy sort of material-not really cloth but I don't know how to describe it. The .45micron filters are a form of paper though. I will go browse and find the type of filter for you. 


I do like Deans idea of a membrane filter though. That would give a better sterile filtration.


Here you go
http://www.omni-water-filters.org/RCwholehouse.htm


look at the RS2 cartridges


Edit:
That isn't quite it either. I will see if I can look it up after checking my brand in the morning.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Aha! Thanks, Appleman! If your brand is a little different, I'd like to know so I can comparison-shop. Is your filter the same type as the "whole house sediment filter systems" I've seen? 

Edit: these filters don't seem to go down to even 1 micron, let alone .5 or less... ?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2009)

Like I said before, I will check in the morning. I have 5,2, and 1 micron filters and then the .45 micron filter. Yes they do come that small.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a filter that will sterile filter for your whole house filter system. This 1 is .35 micron but maybe appleman has found 1 cheaper. 
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&amp;Product_Code=WE-30-4855&amp;Category_Code=PF


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2009)

That's the one I got. I tried to ID it to find cheaper but couldn't for that one.The others had a label on, so I sourced more elsewhere a lot cheaper.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh, if only I was making giant vats of delicious wine that would make such a "not recommended for re-use" filter make sense... (sigh)... Obviously, I need to get some bigger fermenters...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2009)

I rarely use those filters brewgrrl since they are for sterile filtering. The 1 micron filters work great and make the wine sparkle, but they just aren't sterile filtering capacity.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Ah! Thanks! Any tips on tubing/connectors for the whole house filter?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with appleman, you dont need to sterile filter often or at all really for 99% of your wines. 1 and 5 micron will do a very good job and those you can usually get anywhere you buy the whole house filter housing from. *Do not use carbon filters on wine unless you want to rid your wine of almost all flavor! *As far as hoses go you can get hose barbs either in 1/2" or 3'8", you might have to get an adapter to get down to that hose barb depending on where you go though. I wouldtry and use 1/2' hose though so as not to create more pressure on your pump.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks again! (and, about the carbon filters - I thought so!) I may have to try this over the weekend... bwah-ha-haaaa...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2009)

No fair, you cant go get 1 before me!






I just spent some good money with George on some Brew. Until I get a better Brew pot and a March pump I cant do anymore AG's as Im struggling with this crappy pot and lifting it is killing my back, so in the meantime Im going to do a few Brewers Best and one Mini mash Magic Hat that I had Brian here make me up a recipe for. Just oredered that and then in the meantime I can start saving to get my brew sculpture set up better for good. Anything I can do to make it easier on my back. Just got the results from my doc, 2 severly herniated discs!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 11, 2009)

Ooooh... now I have beer envy! I'm still brewing in the kitchen with a giant pot, and my mash tun/lauter tun are sadly neglected... (sigh...)



I may have to try the house filter just to cheer myself up... 

Wade, I'm sorry about your back. I know everyone's got to find what works for them, so this is just offered as my own experience: after playing rugby for 13 years, I had two separate doctors telling me I needed back surgery. Instead, I went to a chiropractor and that really made a big difference (after a few weeks, no more shooting pains and much less morning "ows" - and I still remember the morning I dropped something and was actually able to pick it up without sort of crawling down the wall for support). Then I found myself an inversion table for in between appointments, which has been awesome. The book, "Pain Free" by Pete Egoscue was also really helpful (easy stretches to relieve pressure and realign the body - my chiropractor wanted to know what I was doing to stay in alignment, so it wasn't just my imagination that it was working).

Just my $.02, but whatever you try I really hope that you find some relief. Back pain sucks beyond belief.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice to know there are other homebrewers here.



2 days agi I keged my Raspberry wheat. Can't wait till I put it on tap.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 12, 2009)

When I survive the holidays, I will celebrate 2010 by brewing a double batch of chocolate stout... maybe separating it in many different batches and doing fruit... vanilla... (sigh...)....


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just got shipping conformation on my vinibrite filter. Made sure to order an extra set of paper filters.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2009)

I do a AG Chocolate Oatmeal Stout 10 gal batch ... Hmmm like *"Breakfast of Champions"*


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2010)

Brewgrrrl said:


> Oh, if only I was making giant vats of delicious wine that would make such a "not recommended for re-use" filter make sense... (sigh)... Obviously, I need to get some bigger fermenters...




If you want to re-use the filters, the PP and PES filters may be re-used after proper cleaning and drying. They are pricey, but with re-use figured in they wouldn't be that bad. Below is some information on cleaning:



<TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=4 width="100%" border=1 ="#eaeaea"><T><T><T><T><T><T><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=3>


*Absolute vs High Efficiency vs Nominal*
In practical terms, Absolute means all particulates below a specified size are removed. In quantitative terms, most mfgs employ the standard of &gt;99.98% efficiency. PES cartridges exceed this standard. High Efficiency is typically reserved for filters of &gt;90% efficiency. Nominal filters are typically 60-90% efficient. 


What is *BETA*? Beta is simply another means of expressing efficiency. A filter of 99% efficiency allows 1 particulate out of 100 to pass. The Beta = 100. A filter of 99.98% efficiency lets 2 in 10,000 pass ( or 1 in 5000). Beta = 5000. So Absolute filters have Beta &gt; 5000.</TD></TR></T></T></T></T></T></T></T></T></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=4 border=1 ="#eaeaea"><T><T><T><T><T><T><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center></TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>pH</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>max operating differential pressure
for wine/beer </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>Max working temp </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>Flow Rate
10" cartridge </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>Number of Sterilizations</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>filter area
10" cartridge </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>Minimum Bubble Point (psid)</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>PES 0.22 micron</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>1-13</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>30 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>&lt;140° F</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>


9 GPM @ 3 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥15 times </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥0.65 m2 </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥50</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>PES 0.45 micron</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>1-13</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>30 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>&lt;140° F</TD>
<TD>15 GPM @ 3 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥15 times </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥0.65 m2</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥34</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>PES 0.65 micron</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>1-13</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>30 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>&lt;140° F</TD>
<TD>17 GPM @ 3 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥15 times </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥0.65 m2</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥26</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>PP 0.22 micron</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>1-14</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>30 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>&lt;140° F</TD>
<TD>
4 GPM @ 4 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥15 times </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥0.6 m2</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>PP 0.45 micron</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>1-14</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>30 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>&lt;140° F</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>5 GPM @ 2 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥15 times </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥0.6 m2</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>PP 1 micron</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>1-14</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>30 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>&lt;140° F</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>14 GPM @ 1.5 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥15 times </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥0.6 m2</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>PP 5 micron</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>1-14</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>30 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>&lt;140° F</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>20 GPM @ 1.5 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥15 times </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥0.6 m2</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>PP 10 micron</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>1-14</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>30 psid </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>&lt;140° F</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>--</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥15 times </TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>≥0.6 m2</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD>
</TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>complete
PES flow/pressure 
<a href="http://www.stpats.com/manuals/PPflowrate.pdf" target="_blank">PP flow/pressure 
</A>1 Gallon = 3.77 liters
.01 MPa = 1.45 psi </TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>psid = pounds per square inch differential
the difference in the inlet and outlet pressure </TD></TR></T></T></T></T></T></T></T></T></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=1 ="#eaeaea"><T><T><T><T><T><T><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top width="45%">


PES Cartridges
<UL>
<LI>Integrity tested 
<LI>No binders or adhesives used in production (hot-welded) 
<LI>Each filter is washed with ultrapure water 
<LI>Cleaning procedure below: _Do NOT backwash (reverse flow) PES filters_

<LI>Maximum Differential Pressure: Foward 60 psid at 25° C. *Do not reverse flow PES cartridges.*
The maximum differential pressure decreases with increasing temperature. </LI>[/list]


Immediately prior to use, rinse with sanitizer solution.</TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="58%" colSpan=2>


PP High Efficiency Cartridges
<UL>
<LI>Integrity tested 
<LI>No binders or adhesives used in production (hot-welded) 
<LI>0.22 and 0.45 micron are washed with ultrapure water 
<LI>Cleaning procedure is the same as PES, except reverse flow is okay with PP cartridges. 
<LI>Maximum Differential Pressure: Forward 60 psid at 140° F
Reverse 30 psid at 140° F
The maximum differential pressure decreases with increasing temperature. </LI>[/list]</TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="26%">
Materials of contruction


PES
Media: Polyethersulfone 
Support and Housing: Polypropylene
O-rings: Silicone


PP
Media: Polypropylene 
Support and Housing: Polypropylene
O-rings: Silicone</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top colSpan=4 height=47>


Maximum Differential Pressure vs Operating Differential Pressure
Maximum Operating Differential Pressure depends upon the product. The maximum differential pressure for wine/beer (or other products with suspended particles) is 30 psid. The maximum differential pressure of 60 psid applies to applications such as water sterilization, in which the water does not have suspended particles. </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top width="45%" height=177>


*Cleaning PES cartridges*
_*Do NOT backwash (reverse flow) PES filters*_
*Procedure 1.* This procedure does not involve caustic or acid.
a)Forward flow with cold water for 5 minutes to remove product. 
b)Forward flow with hot water (175° F) for 5 minutes.
c)Now recirculate with hot water for 15-30 minutes. Leave hot water in unit overnight. 
d)Rinse with hot water for 2 minutest the next morning. 
f) Air-dry cartridge and store in open to avoid mold growth. You can store the cartridge in the filter housing, but be sure to open the valves so air can penetrate.
Cleaning solutions should be filtered. Flow rate ~ 4 GPM per 10" cartridge.
</TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="58%" colSpan=2 height=177>
If Procedure 1 is not effective, this procedure may be used. 
*Caustic is dangerous. Wear rubber gloves, boots, safety glasses and apron.*


*Procedure 2.* Hot cautic cleaning
a)Forward flow with cold water for 10 minutes to remove product
b)Forward flow with hot caustic solution (140°-150° F) for 30 minutes. (1% NaOH). This is recirculation but discard the first gallon or so. 
c)Forward flow (recirculate) with acid solution for 5 minutes. Any weak acid is suitable including vinegar.
d)Forward flow with cold water for 30 minutes. Do not recirculate in this step. You must be certain that all caustic and acid is removed. 
f) Air-dry cartridge and store in open to avoid mold growth. You can store the cartridge in the filter housing, but be sure to open the valves so air can penetrate.


Cleaning solutions should be filtered. 
Flow rate should be 4 GPM/10" cartridge for hot caustic. 4-10 GPM/10" cartridge for cold water and acid solution.


*Procedure 3.* Alternative cleaning procedure using cold caustic:


a)Forward flow with cold water for 10 minutes to remove product
b)Soak overnight--up to 12 hours-- in caustic solution (1% NaOH) 
c)Soak in acid solution for one hour (any weak acid including vinegar) 
d)Forward flow with cold water for 30 minutes. Do not recirculate. You must be certain to remove all caustic and acid. 
f) Air-dry cartridge and store in open to avoid mold growth. You can store the cartridge in the filter housing, but be sure to open the valves so air can penetrate.


Cleaning solutions should be filtered. 
Flow rates should be 4-10 GPM/10" cartridge.</TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="26%" height=177>


*Cleaning PP cartridges*


The cleaning procedure for PP cartridges is the same except you can reverse flow through PP cartridges. Be careful not to exceed the maximum pressure for reverse flow.


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top colSpan=4 height=30>*Inserting Filter Cartridges*
Lubricate the orings before inserting into housing. Food grade silicone spray or even water will work well.</TD></TR></T></T></T></T></T></T></T></T></TABLE>






These are the ones I use for down to 1 micron. I have one rated at .35 microns that is pleated polyester and is about $15 each, but haven't used it yet. The others are cheap enough that if I filter several carboys at a time, it isn't worth trying to clean for me because of time involved versus cost - about $4-5 each. 


http://www.filtersfast.com/Polydepth-Filter-Series.pdf


http://www.filtersfast.com/Polydepth-Filter-Series.pdfhttp://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp


http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-150071-clear-filter-housing.asp


http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-WPD-110-water-filters.asp




Here is a membrane filter that fits the same housing (Pentek 3G) as used for the above that filters to .15 microns- but it is $100 each, but could be cleaned.
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-MG-10T-Filter-Membrane-Cartridge.asp




Here is another source of Pleated Polypropylene filters and also PES filters(membrane) that fit standard DOE housings (double open ended).
http://www.filtersource.com/store/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=26


----------



## vscottcolorado (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you need to run K-Meta solution through the new sediment filter before filtering? Or can you just sanitize the housing and hoses and let it rip?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 6, 2010)

You should at least run water through it to clean the filter of particles- k-meta solution wouldn't hurt. Just let the vacuum suck out all it can and maybe even tip the filter upside down if it doesn't have a air release.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Feb 24, 2010)

I really could not wait to try my new filter so I filtered a WV Vieux Chateau du Roi which was made with 10 lbs Lodi Cab Skins from this fall. I usually don't filter reds but I had to try out this new set up. When I do filter whites, I rent the Buon Vino Mini Jet Filter Wine filter from the local shop, $4, Filter pads $8. The filter housing and Filter cost me $14 plus shipping. By the way I used a 5 micron filter on this red.


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2010)

And the results are??


----------



## vscottcolorado (Feb 24, 2010)

This red had been bulk aging since the end of December. Even after racking twice a ton of lees in the bottom. I think the filter did incredible! The proof will be in the bottle in the next 3-6 months. We tasted this at our club meeting last Sunday, though young you could really see the differance compared to another Chateau du Roi that had been bottled for almost a year. I am a believer in the addition of skins to these smaller kits.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2010)

Glad to hear about the success of the filter and now you know why I like the grape skin kits, they add a much needed strength and complexity that the big reds just need.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Feb 25, 2010)

I still have 60lbs of Shriaz skins and 20 lbs of cab skins. Any idea on shelf life in the freezer on crushed skins?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2010)

I would imagine indefinitely or until it gets freezer dried.


----------



## Comet in TX (Mar 4, 2010)

Can the wise-ones-who-trod-this-path-before-me advise on whether you filter using 5 microns first, then 1 micron, or is the 5 only necessary if you haven't really been minding your lees?

I'm very excited - I have my vacuum pump now! Tomorrow I have to buy 1 bung and then I will be transferring, filtering, degassing and bottling 4 carboys this weekend!

Maybe y'all better get ready for a flurry of frantic posts....

Thanks for all the advice!
Lara


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2010)

The 5 micron will get the large crud out and keep the finer filter going longer. Good luck with your setup and filtering.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Mar 5, 2010)

I have only used the 5 micron filter. Even when I was renting the mini jet I only used the the #2. For me the 5 Micron did great. I have not filtered any Whites yet but did order 3- 1 micron filters from FiltersFast, (Thanks Appleman). I think I am going to order another Filter Housing and run a 5 and 1 Micron filter in Tamdem when I get ready to bottle the WE Trio Blanca


----------



## Wayne Freeman (Oct 26, 2019)

FWIW, I seem to get satisfactory results, in my opinion (and my wifes!) with the 1 micron filter for whites.


----------

